# Excruciating pain!!



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 19, 2011)

SO for those of you who have followed my story regarding my stupid health issues and pain I want some advice.

Im in so much pain today. My back has seized up which it does regulalry and feels like a leg cramp in my spine.

Ive taken my panadeine forte and nothing has helped.

Any suggestions!?!? Its just me at home so no hubby to massage the cramp out and I look a bit stupid grinding against a door knob trying to get at it lol

Seriously Im stuck on the couch and in a lot of pain. 

Any of you have advice or in similar situations regarding daily pain??


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 19, 2011)

I haven't been following your pain, this is the first message of yours I've read....but I presume you've seen a doctor...if not, it might be a good idea to. Most pain can be helped these days either by injection or tablets. If you have panadeine forte you may need something stronger. Good luck.


----------



## fugawi (Aug 19, 2011)

Medical Marijuana;}


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 19, 2011)

I dont know your story, as i havent read your other posts. But i also have a really bad back due to an injury i received as a child, & i find the best thing for me is heat. Whether it be laying in a bath, or using a heat bag etc, it may help u also.


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 19, 2011)

Bath sounds good. Ive been to 5897608547608475680470 doctors and specialists. I have an incurable degenertive disease in my spine thats gonna kill me eventualy and Im on the waiting list for the Pain Managment Clinic. Have been on the list since October last yr.

The GP cant prescribe anything stronger hence being referred to pain managment specialists. 

Ive got heat packs and am slapping my forehead for not thinking of them. Being in pain is physically and mentally exhausting. Makes it hard to think clearly when it gets bad


----------



## feathergrass (Aug 19, 2011)

also when i hurt my back laying carpet try putting a pillow or cusion or a couple of rolled up towels between your knees when laying down and some deep heat Linament or tiger balm on the sore spots then the heat packs thats what helped me

good luck


----------



## Kelly86 (Aug 19, 2011)

you poor thing  try laying flat on the ground (if you can get back up) it helps when i have a sore back, although its not the same as what your going through


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 19, 2011)

Nasty, 

I occasionally have lower back pain after a hard days work due to a blown disc between my 4 and 5 Lumbar and the "spaceman position" certainly helps. If your not aware, it's where you lay on the floor with your lower legs resting on a chair and knees bent (like inclined sitting). Helps with any associated "syatica" (?check spelling) as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. Am going to do the "dead cockroach" a la "spaceman" style now. Lucky hubbys not home or there would be pics lol


----------



## mungus (Aug 19, 2011)

Take a valium tablet....1/2 a tablet.
muscle relaxant.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 19, 2011)

I sometimes suffer some back pain too - probably nothing in comparison - my lovely gf bought one of those large exercise balls... Not only is it hugely fun to play hall way bowling with, but it totally helps stretch out muscles that don't usually stretch out which is surprisingly helpful.

Good luck regardless...

I also find if I'm in a bit of pain I lie down on my sheepskin rug in front of the fire place and nod off for a bit... Not sure if that works - but I love it!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 19, 2011)

Get a tennis ball or an avocado seed and use that instead of the door knob. Lay on it and gently roll it around the desired area.


----------



## Defective (Aug 19, 2011)

considering the 4 panadine forte aren't helping and that should be enough to knock out a miniature army, i think a hospital trip is in order so that you can get something stronger..BTW 4 panadine forte doesn't do anything to me sedation wise either...they tried that with my migraines that turned out to be increased intracranial pressure.

at least in hospital they can assess whether to give you morphine or a morphine derivative like fentanyl


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 19, 2011)

I was in a Country Clothing/Saddlery retail shop last week, and found something I'd seen on the tv a long while ago and forgotten about. It was hugely praised for it's pain reduction properties in many people, with no end of problems of differing severity. It's called Rapigel, and on the outside of the jar, states it's for animal use only (predominantly dogs and horses). However, even the girl at the checkout said she uses it for the arthritis she has.
Unable to believe my luck, I bought a jar of it, (I suffer greatly with back pain for three quarters of it's length, degenerative at the bottom half, and arthritic upper half, bad hips, knees and a shoulder!) Soon as I got home, I put some on, the alcohol in it was quite obvious, but wow, after a short while, I found my back pain was greatly reduced, and I was able to stand up without my knees screaming!! AND I was able to walk around pain free!!

I highly recommend this stuff, many people use it, it just isn't advertised for humans cause the correct testing and all that hasn't been done on it. People have bystepped that, and use it anyway. Great stuff.


----------



## starr9 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey sounds like you need to try something like acupuncture! Im studying it atmo and ud b amazing in what it can do! And dnt stress if u h8 needles because they can use in-fra-red (cant spell so sorry!!) just think red light the gets to the spot! And my uni/collage is just in the Vally! If you can get there you can go to the clinic and its only $30 i think (compaired to $70 + at other places) all so (u didnt here this from me!) If u rock up and you dnt have an appointment, and they can fit you in, you get in for free!!!!!!!!!! better if you get in 1st thing in the morning tho! the number is 07 325 395 40. As i tell everyone who I see some people need a few treatments and/or other things to go along with acupuncture like herbs, yoga etc they will fill you in on all the things when u go and see them! 

Hope you get better asap!!!

Feel free to mes if you would like to know more!!!!

ps i use rapigel 2 and it is amazing!!!


----------



## hurcorh (Aug 19, 2011)

if you were in adelaide i would have suggested going down to victor harbour where there is a blind masseuse. bit random i know but my uncle has had bad back pain most of his life and is always going to physios, massage therapists etc but withing a week or two his back is usually back to painfull. a few months ago he went and saw this blind masseuse down at victor harbour and ever since his back has been in awesome shape no troubles at all. weird huh?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 19, 2011)

I had a blind gentleman massage me when I was in China, in fact 75% of the masseurs at the clinic were blind.
Best massage ever.
Felt 6 inches taller walking out.


----------



## ianinoz (Aug 19, 2011)

FlippinBirdies said:


> Bath sounds good. Ive been to 5897608547608475680470 doctors and specialists. I have an incurable degenertive disease in my spine thats gonna kill me eventualy and Im on the waiting list for the Pain Managment Clinic. Have been on the list since October last yr.
> 
> The GP cant prescribe anything stronger hence being referred to pain managment specialists.
> 
> Ive got heat packs and am slapping my forehead for not thinking of them. Being in pain is physically and mentally exhausting. Makes it hard to think clearly when it gets bad


Can't or wont prescribe stronger pain relief ?

Maybe you need to get to the nearest emergency ward. They might admit you and treat the cause of the pain. You might get a prescription for Endone. (That stuff works wonders).

Could be that panadeine is no longer effective because you've been using it a long time.


----------



## kodi08 (Aug 19, 2011)

Tramadol 200s kick pains *** really good

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah I was on 800mg of tramadol a day and had to wean myself off last year from a nasty addiction to the stuff. And my GP cant prescribe anything stronger. He said there is other GP's in his clinic who can and wants me to see them but they dont work weekends and I have no way to get to the doc on wek days. Long story there lol

The valiums helped a little bit but make me sleepy all freakin day which is no good when you also have depression. It messes with my antidepressants. The only 100% pain coverage Ive ever achieved was with endone and the GPs dont want to prescribe that because if I build up a tolerance to it now its going to cause issues later as the pain increases and I need something stronger. Frustrating but I understand the reasoning behind their reluctance.

Ive tried that pain away spray off today tonight lol Was desperate dont judge me!  lol

Im googling the horse cream now haha


Oh and Tramadol is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! lol Hence my reluctance to get back on it.

Oh and I may or may not of tried weed and it may or may not off made me feel like crapola lol


----------



## Defective (Aug 19, 2011)

oxycontine 20mg takes the pain and gives you a trip like you wouldn't believe! most people get sleepy, i was able to pass for functioning normally even though my head felt it was doing 360 spins and i felt like i was stumbling....


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 19, 2011)

Defective said:


> oxycontine 20mg takes the pain and gives you a trip like you wouldn't believe! most people get sleepy, i was able to pass for functioning normally even though my head felt it was doing 360 spins and i felt like i was stumbling....



How hard was it to get the script? Did you have to see a specialist or just regular GP?


----------



## kodi08 (Aug 19, 2011)

Easy to get hooked on to isnt it

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 19, 2011)

kodi08 said:


> Easy to get hooked on to isnt it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


OMG and the restless leg syndrome when withdrawing was sooooo cruel!


----------



## Smithers (Aug 19, 2011)

Warm bath shower water bottle anything that releases a long lasting heat will give the best relief as well as a few pandiene forte and this n that and what that other member suggested you'll be well relaxed to couch surf, don't forget the Tim Tams

Degen lumbar spine here  gotta love that sciatica.


----------



## ingie (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey lady if u need rapigel tell me now and I'll bring some home with me for Sunday Xx


----------



## Defective (Aug 19, 2011)

FlippinBirdies said:


> How hard was it to get the script? Did you have to see a specialist or just regular GP?



PM sent sweetie!


----------



## kat2005dodi (Aug 19, 2011)

Have you tried a tenns machine, I find them very good!


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 19, 2011)

I've got a TENS machine (electronic acupuncture for those who haven't heard of them) and find it great for sciatic pain, once it stops hurting I can get into the stretches


----------



## Spider178 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dipcdame said:


> I was in a Country Clothing/Saddlery retail shop last week, and found something I'd seen on the tv a long while ago and forgotten about. It was hugely praised for it's pain reduction properties in many people, with no end of problems of differing severity. It's called Rapigel, and on the outside of the jar, states it's for animal use only (predominantly dogs and horses). However, even the girl at the checkout said she uses it for the arthritis she has.
> Unable to believe my luck, I bought a jar of it, (I suffer greatly with back pain for three quarters of it's length, degenerative at the bottom half, and arthritic upper half, bad hips, knees and a shoulder!) Soon as I got home, I put some on, the alcohol in it was quite obvious, but wow, after a short while, I found my back pain was greatly reduced, and I was able to stand up without my knees screaming!! AND I was able to walk around pain free!!
> 
> I highly recommend this stuff, many people use it, it just isn't advertised for humans cause the correct testing and all that hasn't been done on it. People have bystepped that, and use it anyway. Great stuff.



Yes, this stuff is great. I work in the freight industry so do a lot of lifting and hoping in and out of trucks, was given a sample of Rapigel and it seems to take the edge of the pain (was great before I had my knee op).
Now 1/2 of my work are also using it.
Good Luck.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 19, 2011)

I was on Tramadol for less than 24 hours last week, but when I woke up ready to vomit and in pain I decided it wasn't working too well. Went back to panadol-based pain relief. This was temporary pain, however, so not in your league. I get migraines, so I know what you mean about not being able to think when the pain is so bad. If there is a degenerative condition, you need to save the big guns like oxycontin (highly addictive opiate) for as late as you can. They are for very short term or end stage pain relief. For short term relief, heat or cold is a good option and won't stuff you around like drugs. Try acupuncture, too. For massage, make sure they know about your condition, as it might flare up with the wrong handling. In severe pain conditions, sometimes they can cut nerves to the area if necessary. It is drastic, but can. make a huge difference. I hope you can get to the pain clinic soon, because they are really the experts you need. Lots of sympathy.


----------



## Sir_Hiss (Aug 19, 2011)

If you can make it to Robina on the gold coast there is a GP clinic that has managed to bulk bill acupuncture. I've been there a number of times, and they're pretty good, especially since its free. 

It is my opinion that oxy's shouldn't be used unless all other alternatives are exhausted. I was on the 80mgs a few years ago, 3 days on was enough to give terrible withdrawals, no sleep and continual vomiting for about 24 hours. In any case, tolerance is achieved incredibly quickly.


----------



## bigfella77 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a terrible back, kills all the time. I used to get pethadine and valium injections and lived on endone and panadine forte, id eat a whole sheet of panadine forte a night and tried massage, accupuncture and the on ly thing that helps me is hanging upsidedown by the ankles. Try it, it is the best thing in the world in my opinion. You may want to ask your doctor if its suitable for you though.


----------



## The Devil (Aug 20, 2011)

Inversion frames or gravity boot were all the rage in the 80's. Not sure if they are still around. I had a play around with them but the blood pressure in your head from being inverted took some getting used to.


----------



## sher_khan13 (Aug 22, 2011)

im actually very surprised the "medicinal mary-jane" made you feel like crap. were you on other meds at the time?


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 22, 2011)

go to the doctors and see if you can get some voltaren rapid 50 they are great i use them for my back pain and works a treat


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 23, 2011)

I missed some of these responses. You guys are amazing! TBH I wasnt expecting such great responses on a herp forum but it goes go show that pain really is a universal topic.

Tenns machines are something Ive looked at but didnt get because of the outlay expense. I wil consider now though considering my pain relief bill is going up anyway.

Ive tried voltarin 50's with no success. 

One of the memebers on this site is taking me to the doctor this arvo!!! Its a doctor who can prescribe real pain relief!!! If it wasnt for her and APS Id be waiting weeks until I could get there!!! 

Who'd of htought it! GOD BLESS APS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahah


----------



## Bec (Aug 23, 2011)

I know how u feel. Ive been like that for 2 months now and nothing helps. Ive got a tenns machine and it doesnt help infact it makes the pain worse. The only way i can sleep of a night time is on my belly and considering im a woman yepe it can be hard. The pain in the leg is the worst of it (as soon as i sit down thats it) and in the back as soon as u try and bend down u know ull struggle to get back up. Honestly im so greatful i have the best fiance and parents. I cant even put my socks on for myself at the moment. Trust me ive tried almost everything. Panadine forte,tremal,oxycont all in which havent helped (after 8 knee operations nothing touches me any more) the only thing i havent tried is weed (im on other medications for high blood preasure) but the dr has sujested i try it. I go back to the drs again this arvo so im wondering what other options ive got left. Im 21 so im not heaps old or anything and no one can tell me why ive got it.


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 23, 2011)

becandjesse said:


> I know how u feel. Ive been like that for 2 months now and nothing helps. Ive got a tenns machine and it doesnt help infact it makes the pain worse. The only way i can sleep of a night time is on my belly and considering im a woman yepe it can be hard. The pain in the leg is the worst of it (as soon as i sit down thats it) and in the back as soon as u try and bend down u know ull struggle to get back up. Honestly im so greatful i have the best fiance and parents. I cant even put my socks on for myself at the moment. Trust me ive tried almost everything. Panadine forte,tremal,oxycont all in which havent helped (after 8 knee operations nothing touches me any more) the only thing i havent tried is weed (im on other medications for high blood preasure) but the dr has sujested i try it. I go back to the drs again this arvo so im wondering what other options ive got left. Im 21 so im not heaps old or anything and no one can tell me why ive got it.



I thought I was too young to be living like this so to hear your story is beyond distressing.

What sort of predictions have they made for your pain long term?


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 23, 2011)

have you looked into yoga?

after i crushed a couple of vertebrae in a snowboarding accident a few years ago i kept getting pinched nerves, boy dry to sweaty in half a second flat, it hurt so much i could barely breathe.

it was a fairly long process to get it sorted, (i went to classes forl about a year and picked out the exercises i found helped) the exercises strengthened the areas that needed it and i havent had pinched nerves for years now, it gets a sore if i stop the exercises for a few months, but i get back into it pretty quickly when the pain starts to get worse. (not just pinched nerves, but just [pain in general)


----------



## Bec (Aug 23, 2011)

FlippinBirdies said:


> I thought I was too young to be living like this so to hear your story is beyond distressing.
> 
> What sort of predictions have they made for your pain long term?


None yet because the first dr i seen just sent me away with scripts to help (he told i just pulled a muscle) But than i got all this pain all down my leg aswell and he told me keep using the meds they would have to be helping. Thats why im off to a different dr this arvo and this one seems to be very good apparantly. this first dr told me its because im not active enough. I worked up untill my leg started aswell. I have a blood clotting problem so i cant sit down for to long other wise i may get a clot so for someone with that how could i not be active enough? i have a long walk every day to try and stop getting blood clots which isnt helping with the pain at all but if i dont than knowing my luck ill have my 4th blood clot. I can handle pain from all the knee ops but this is killing me. My partner even said to me the other day ok something still isnt right because he could actually see the tears in my eyes trying to get up from the lounge. Im hoping this dr will be able to help me or if he cant atleast send me to a specialist.


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 23, 2011)

Matey I went to 8 different doctors over 4 yrs before I was diagnosed CORRECTLY this year in January. Demand a CT as every other doc had sent me for xrays and when it cam back showing nothing they made me feel like a drug seeker.

I finally got a doctor who laughed when I tried to show him my xrays and said they are a waste of time and sent me for a CT. It showed all of my issues and he started me on trials of different arthtritic meds however the pain didnt respond so he prescribed forte and some other narcotic based pain relief. I moved house and came to my new doctor and he put me onto disability payments with centrelink as I have a multitude of issues that make it hard to work and keep a job with the amount of sick days I have to take.

I hope this gives you a bit of hope that if you keep fighting and getting more opinions you'll find a doctor who will listen. You just may have to go through piles of sh it to get there. Just jump through the hoops. Do everything they make you do and be cooperative. I have found thats the best way to get a doctor on your side. Dont complain if they want you to do something youve already tried with another doctor. It has been a long and very exhausting battle but to live life pain free and to function normally is worth the fight. 

I just wish it wasnt this hard for REAL pain sufferers to get help because of all the drug seekers out there causing so much skepticism in GP's 

UPDATE:

I got real pain meds guys!!!! Oxycodone and endone!!!! Fingers crossed I can get some relief so I can do yoga and get on top of my fitness to help!!!!

I feel so happy and blessed to have found a Dr that didnt treat me like a junkie and empathised with me.

This is a great day for me!!!!!!!


----------

